# Expat Car import option?



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

We're an American Family relocating to Mexico City for work for the next 2 years (santa fe area). 

Wondering what is the process to bring a Car from the US with us, I keep reading it is an option but is it a big hustle? We would prefer a US car so in 2 years when the job is done we can just take the car back with us to the US. 

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You can certainly do it - it isn't a hustle. It's maybe a bit of a hassle but not a hustle in the sense of being a scam of some kind. I have had a US car in Mexico for 3 years now with no major issues. I just follow the regulations and pay the appropriate fees and deposits.

You get a temporary import sticker/document at the border - paying the fee and leaving a deposit - and it remains valid for the length of your visa. If you have a temporary resident visa as opposed to a 180 day tourist permit (probable since you'll be working) then your car permit will be valid for the length of that visa. If you ever need to renew the visa, you will need to go to Aduana and renew the car permit as well. If you get a two year visa right out of the gate for your two year stay, you won't even need to worry about renewing the car permit. When the car eventually leaves the country, you will get your deposit back.


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

Circle 110- Does that mean we need to get the work visa before bringing the car or can we enter as tourist (with the car) and when we get the work visa do the car paperwork? I appreciate your help.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

I think you will find that if you are working, you cannot have a foreign plated vehicle. Your company can probably help you make sense of the laws regarding who may have one.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

ReyMiguel said:


> Circle 110- Does that mean we need to get the work visa before bringing the car or can we enter as tourist (with the car) and when we get the work visa do the car paperwork? I appreciate your help.


As I understand the new immigration laws, all non-tourist visas must be initiated at a Mexican consulate in your home country. It may be different if a company is sponsoring you but that is out of my zone of experience so I can't say for sure.

You used to be able to do what you are describing - as a matter of fact, that's what I did - but the new laws may have eliminated that option. You should talk to 1) your employer and 2) your nearest Mexican consulate to get information on the current procedure.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

bournemouth said:


> I think you will find that if you are working, you cannot have a foreign plated vehicle. Your company can probably help you make sense of the laws regarding who may have one.


That used to be the case if you had an FM2/"inmigrante" visa and is still the case if you have a "residente permanente" visa but I don't believe that Aduana has officially weighed in the car permit status of "residente temporal" with a work permit. 

Many ex FM3-with-work-permit holders have foreign cars because it was allowed under the old rules. Aduana is still revising their regulations to match the changes by INM and things are still a little fuzzy.

I would say that you should contact Aduana directly to ask and see what their current policy is.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

If bringing in a car with a work visa is a problem just transfer the title of the car to your wife. Then she can bring it in with no hassle since she does not need a work visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember that your residente temporal visa will cause you to convert to residente permanente after four years. At that time, you will face the prospect of having to remove your vehicle from Mexico and purchasing a replacement in Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Remember that your residente temporal visa will cause you to convert to residente permanente after four years. At that time, you will face the prospect of having to remove your vehicle from Mexico and purchasing a replacement in Mexico.


That shouldn't affect the OP since he said it was a only 2 year assignment, but that would be good for him to keep in mind in case he decides to extend his stay at some point.


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you all for your posts, definitely will be only 2 years. 3 if we get very lucky. It seems like bringing a car is doable, which is a big plus for us. 

Buying a new car in every country and having to sell it when leaving is always a pain. I will check with the Mexican embassy here in Manila and ask the Company for there help too.

Planning a look and see trip in April and taking the kids for their interview at ASF.

Thanks
Rey


----------

